# Best Bargain Paint Brushes???



## CyberKlown28 (Nov 24, 2009)

Preferably $10 or less.

Obviously my one and only answer is the Wooster Silver Tip.
But I'm asking you people =)


----------



## Burt White (Nov 8, 2009)

no such thing


----------



## Roadog (Apr 18, 2007)

In my humble opinion......a paint brush is not the tool to skimp on.


----------



## CyberKlown28 (Nov 24, 2009)

Well its not something skimpy. there are good brushes for cheap.
on my brush question thread the one dude mentioned a 5 dollar brush being the best he has used.
silver tip from wooster is the best i've used.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

CyberKlown28 said:


> silver tip from wooster is the best i've used.


If that is the best you have used, your experience must be limited. The silver tip is is manufactured and marketed to the DIY crowd. I use the Wooster Super Pro Badger, or the Corona Tacoma for basic latex wall paints.

And yeah, I have no need for a "bargain" style brush, unless I use it for 2 things: a duster, or to apply BIN to spots and throw it away when done.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

If you can paint with a Corona Excalibur Chinex 1" brush, that would be under $10.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

My best "bargain" brushes were a couple of cases of 3" Purdy Swans that I snagged for $8 a brush when Purdy was bought out by SW. The local non-SW store was ticked off and decided they werent going to support their competition. I think I still have a half case left.

I dont mind using some of the cheap brushes for gel stains, etc.. If I get a few uses out of them I'm satisfied.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

As was mentioned above, about the only time I am in the market for a bargin brush is when I going to use it as a throw away. 
Cough up a few more dollars (depending on the size you use) and you will get longer use out it.


----------



## CyberKlown28 (Nov 24, 2009)

ProWallGuy said:


> If that is the best you have used, your experience must be limited. The silver tip is is manufactured and marketed to the DIY crowd. I use the Wooster Super Pro Badger, or the Corona Tacoma for basic latex wall paints.
> 
> And yeah, I have no need for a "bargain" style brush, unless I use it for 2 things: a duster, or to apply BIN to spots and throw it away when done.


The Silver Tip is under Wooster's professional brush line-up, hence it says so on their site and even on paintstore.com it has it under wooster's professional brushes.

wooster's diy brushes are like the pro classic and the golden glo stuff
:thumbsup:


----------



## brihtar1170 (Dec 15, 2009)

I never used sintetic brushes. A few months ago I started to monitor this forum. This prompted me to try them. The only way to buy is ebay just because they are shipped to Croatia. I bought Purdy Pro-Extra Swan and Glide. 
After I tried them I was thrilled. Much better in every aspect of our natural brushes.

The only problem is that they are five times more expensive than our when I pay for them postage and shipping. 
Cost about $ 35 each.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Worth each penny they cost -













as is the job they do


----------



## CyberKlown28 (Nov 24, 2009)

xDDD
Yeah well the penny thing works for the topic I guess

@ brihtar
try wooster's silver tip, much cheaper than the purdy's. I like it better personally but yeah.

and as for the topic of this thread.
http://www.castlewholesalers.com/GAM-PX-02535-PX-Prof-Paint-Brush-w-Poly-Filaments-3-.html

GAM PX is cheap and really great.
holds a lottttttttttt of paint and its really stiff and nice.
I think I may like it better than the silver tip.
old guy who works with me says its as good as the ultra pro firm.
and I'm possibly gonna buy a 3 inch flat one soon.
using a 2 1/2 now


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

I am with daArch. Though I use more of them for glueing thing up and cleaning off my mill and lathe than painting with them.


----------



## CyberKlown28 (Nov 24, 2009)

We usually use those penny pushers for bin.


----------



## tntpainting (Apr 3, 2008)

linzer makes good ones and there cheap under 8$ use them more then my expensive purdys half the time


----------



## jonnythecutter (Mar 10, 2009)

if you spend twice that on 1 corona brush and learn how to wash it properly, you will have invested in a tool that you will use for the next year... at least.

the $10 jobbie will do you for a couple of jobs, but then you're out to buy another....and another, and another. you've already spent $40 bucks on cheap brushes, and you're not becoming a much better painter.

skimp on other areas, not your most used tools. a brush is your bread and butter. get skilled at back-brush, fan and feather techniques and you can really make money when you're fast.

in my opinion, a wooster is a fine brush. i wish it held more paint and wasn't quite so firm. for me a corona vegas, or cortez is the best i've used. it will run you $18 - $22 depending on the retailer, and holds the product well, cuts a razor sharp line, and i can use the tip like an artist's brush in delicate areas.

cheers,


----------



## CyberKlown28 (Nov 24, 2009)

If I could learn how to wash out my wooster silver tip properly, it would last forever <3

and @ the PX brush I mentioned. It doesn't clean out quick and easy.
it takes a while because it holds like a gallon of paint


----------



## CyberKlown28 (Nov 24, 2009)

The GAM PX Brush is great.
Holds so much paint.
Cheaper than the silver tip too.
The Silver Tip cuts a perfect line so that would be my brush used for cutting in perfect lines if needed.
the px brush is great for putting paint down.
cuts a pretty good line, 
I'm buying px's for now on <3
:notworthy:


----------



## DarthPainter (Jul 26, 2009)

Meh, I get, at most, 2 months out of even my best brushes. I just use them too much in too many hard products for them to last any longer. On the occassion I get to paint a lot of drywall, then I splurge on a Cortez.

Since I mostly do a lot of commercial stuff, I usually go for the cheaper Mighty Pro from Corona. It's under 10 bucks and just a hair less capable than the Cortez.


----------



## CyberKlown28 (Nov 24, 2009)

DarthPainter said:


> Meh, I get, at most, 2 months out of even my best brushes. I just use them too much in too many hard products for them to last any longer. On the occassion I get to paint a lot of drywall, then I splurge on a Cortez.
> 
> Since I mostly do a lot of commercial stuff, I usually go for the cheaper Mighty Pro from Corona. It's under 10 bucks and just a hair less capable than the Cortez.


Cool =)
Same with me @ how long my brushes last


----------



## CyberKlown28 (Nov 24, 2009)

picked up a 2 1/2 angled wooster ultra pro extra firm yesterday.
its nice and all but not really too special...
Well the deciding factor is how long it can last so yeah...

The GAM PX holds more paint <3 a lot more...


----------



## painterdude (Jun 18, 2008)

SW contractor series sash brush works for me indoors for under 10 bucks. Comments?


----------



## CyberKlown28 (Nov 24, 2009)

painterdude said:


> SW contractor series sash brush works for me indoors for under 10 bucks. Comments?


Cool ^^
haven't been able to go to SW since there are closer stores but yeah


----------



## salestrainer (Oct 4, 2009)

The pro-val from SW, I think those are pretty good, use them with oil when I plan to throw away after job.


----------



## PaintingPlusCo (May 1, 2009)

You usually get what you pay for.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

PaintingPlusCo said:


> You usually get what you pay for.


amen to that


----------



## DarthPainter (Jul 26, 2009)

daArch said:


> amen to that


I don't think that's true these days. Behr Paint is as much or more than Pro Mar 200 locally, and every Purdy Brush is significantly more expensive than any brush I'm willing to use. The only two Purdy brushes that are even worth using (the clearcut and pro extra) are still exorbitantly priced next to a good Corona or even a serviceable Contractor Series brush.


----------



## CyberKlown28 (Nov 24, 2009)

The ultra pro extra firm is annoying me.
it can cut a nice line but thats it.
doesn't hold much paint at all.
20 dollars(nearly)
definitely not worth it.

when I changed to use my px brush today it was such a relief. That brush is just so much better, its my favorite brush.
and the 2 1/2 one is like 6 bucks.
favorite brush by far.
Holds so much paint, and its really thick, so it makes a nice wide line when cutting in.
pretty much every other brush I've used is thin so I have to go over an area twice to make it nice and easy on whoever is rolling.
Gam PX Professional Series is my favorite brush for sure.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

3" oval Corona Bronson champagne bristle ($40) for everything (sash gets 2" angle contractor series S.W. throwaway)...if I had a nickle for every time I have posted that here...
I have been using mine for over a year and it is probably 1" shorter than when it was new.


----------



## antonito (Nov 2, 2009)

painterdude said:


> SW contractor series sash brush works for me indoors for under 10 bucks. Comments?


 I get these for the guys that are too stupid to take care of the brushes and when they are doing things like parkades or warehouses. I find any cheaper and they can't complete the work properly, and more expensive and I'll get canned for spending too much.

I use them if I'm too lazy to get my own brush. They do the trick even on quality finish coats if you know what you're doing, but it's obviously not as quick and easy as using a proper brush.


----------



## Diversers (Aug 2, 2009)

Purdy peacocks


----------



## HeatherP (Mar 27, 2008)

used a wooster silver tip today for the first time and i am quite impressed


----------



## MattRoefer (Nov 24, 2009)

*Brush is Your Signiture on a job*

A paint brush is what you put your signiture on a job with...a brush is what you get your good lines with, and is a staple for any painter to have. I spend a lot of money on is good brushes. When people ask me for painting advice the first thing I tell them is buy a good brush!!! It'll pay for it's self in the long run....and take care of it and you'll have it for a long time!


----------



## slapiton (Jul 28, 2007)

I order my purdies off of ebay a whole lot cheaper than I can get them any where else and that is with S&H.


----------



## CyberKlown28 (Nov 24, 2009)

HeatherP said:


> used a wooster silver tip today for the first time and i am quite impressed


:thumbsup:


----------



## CK_68847 (Apr 17, 2010)

You can order brushes from a company called firefox for around 4 bucks a brush online which are decent. SW also carries a blue handled cheap brush that you can use for oil or latex which is cheap.


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

CK_68847 said:


> You can order brushes from a company called firefox for around 4 bucks a brush online which are decent. SW also carries a blue handled cheap brush that you can use for oil or latex which is cheap.


Did you mean Fox Brush? Been using them for 4 or 5 years. Personally, I feel their oil brushes are crap, but the nylon's are pretty good.


----------



## TJ Landry (Aug 3, 2010)

Burt White said:


> no such thing


 I humbly disagree. For instance the "Bargain Outlet" which used to known as "Grossmans" in the Northeast has a decent line of brushes. they're a tad on the firm side but the quality is right up there. All are under $10.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

What ever happened to the cyberklown?


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

I was just thinking the same of Wise. I miss the days of Wise, Ksev and Gabe hitting the report post button like a slot machine.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> I was just thinking the same of Wise. I miss the days of Wise, Ksev and Gabe hitting the report post button like a slot machine.


Sighh, I kinda miss those days, a little. I have not been zapped in weeks!


----------



## CK_68847 (Apr 17, 2010)

VanDamme said:


> Did you mean Fox Brush? Been using them for 4 or 5 years. Personally, I feel their oil brushes are crap, but the nylon's are pretty good.


Yea they are fox brushes. They are only around 4 bucks a brush for the oil or latex. The reason I like them is I dont feel as bad or pissy when some of our guys dont wash them out properly or leave them laying out. That is the downside of having too many workers.


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

CK_68847 said:


> Yea they are fox brushes. They are only around 4 bucks a brush for the oil or latex. The reason I like them is I dont feel as bad or pissy when some of our guys dont wash them out properly or leave them laying out. That is the downside of having too many workers.


Yup. Really like the 2 1/2" sash brush. Even though they are marketed as disposable, I get 4 or 5 washings before I delegate the brush to primer status. Of course it's nice too when it's a 100 degrees out and my brush is just crusted after a full day, I can toss it if I want and not feel guilty.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> I was just thinking the same of Wise. I miss the days of Wise, Ksev and Gabe hitting the report post button like a slot machine.


I am turning into the old man on the front porch yelling at them damn kids to keep off my lawn. :jester:


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> I am turning into the old man on the front porch yelling at them damn kids to keep off my lawn. :jester:


See,now all you need to know is how much to charge for a 10x12 room.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

" Even though they are marketed as disposable, I get 4 or 5 washings before I delegate the brush to primer status."

Reminds me of some employees nowadays. lol


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

CyberKlown28 said:


> If I could learn how to wash out my wooster silver tip properly, it would last forever <3
> 
> and @ the PX brush I mentioned. It doesn't clean out quick and easy.
> it takes a while because it holds like a gallon of paint


Hey.. you gotta pre-soak those Silver Tips in water prior to painting... those filaments are so fine and tightly packed and it helps to get water up near the plug. Just dunk it in water and kick it out... its a tough brush. Solid.

Yeah mine are holding up great actually better than any other brush... isnt that awesome how you can leave the Silver Tip sit in a bucket of paint or water for days and not see any bending of the filaments?

I also like how you can whip around objects like its nothing because they are so damn sharp and accurate doing single pass cuts without any repositioning. Pic is Duration Home Matte with a Wooster Silver Tip cutting over Putle Premium.


Wooster Silver Tip/Duration Home by JackPauhl, on Flickr


----------

